# US travel ban to Italy



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

From US Embassy Rome: Italy -- Level 4: Do Not Travel December 14, 2021

[email protected] 14 December 2021 at 12:11

Do not travel to Italy due to COVID-19.

Read the Department of State's COVID-19 page before you plan any international travel.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has issued a Level 4 Travel Health Notice for Italy due to COVID-19, indicating a very high level of COVID-19 in the country. There are restrictions in place affecting U.S. citizen entry into Italy. Your risk of contracting COVID-19 and developing severe symptoms may be lower if you are fully vaccinated with an FDA authorized vaccine. Before planning any international travel, please review the CDC's specific recommendations for full vaccinated and unvaccinated travelers.

Visit the Embassy's COVID-19 page for more information on COVID-19 and related restrictions and conditions in Italy.

Not announced by the Embassy but well known to Italians is that Italy has extended it's state of emergency due to expire December 31 to March 31, 2022. This is never going to end, folks. Enjoy.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

That's an email not a link


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Today is the deadline. All school employees, firefighters, civil protection, police officers in Italy who do not submit to vaccination TODAY are suspended indefinitely, police having to hand in their guns and hand-cuffs. So we will soon see how many have quit and to what extent we will be affected by lack of services and protection. The number could actually be quite high and reports of 85% of the population over age 12 having taken the vaccine could be exaggerated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm getting confused here. The CDC issues travel *advisories*, but has no authority to issue travel bans. Is the Italian government banning incoming travelers? From the US or from elsewhere?

France has been placed in that level 4 category for some time now, but Americans are by no means banned from entering France. Granted, everyone does seem to need a negative Covid test before they can board a flight to France, but that seems to be pretty much universal these days.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, Italy has placed restrictions on travelers from the USA entering Italy and also on all citizens in the European Union, requiring even those fully vaccinated to undergo tests before entering and before leaving. Some are also required to quarantine for five days. Effective today. And now taking criticism from the European Union because it's citizens are affected but has said nothing during the entire time the lives of Italians have drastically been altered. Also the CDC DOES issue travel advisory and has advised US citizens not to travel to Italy. The first post is the exact email I received from the US Embassy in Rome.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK - but many other EU countries are requiring very similar proofs before they are allowed into the country. (France, for one.) And, the CDC has issued the very same travel advisory related to France and other European countries. Italy has just come level with the rest of them with this latest advisory. Have you tried traveling to the US lately? Proof of vaccination PLUS negative Covid test as well.

I think it has something to do with the pandemic...


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

You must quarantine if entering Italy if you are not vaccinated. All other travellers must take a test on arrival. Thats all the letter needed to say.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

modicasa said:


> You must quarantine if entering Italy if you are not vaccinated. All other travellers must take a test on arrival. Thats all the letter needed to say.


This is not correct. All travelers from the European Union entering Italy vaccinated or unvaccinated must provide proof of negativity by taking a molecular test at country of departure within 48 hours before entering Italy. The unvaccinated with a travel pass will have to undergo five days of voluntary quarantine and must report themselves to the ASL (health authority) which has jurisdiction for the region they are staying in. Alongside border controls there are patrols that perform random checks on arrivals.


----------

